# Trump Exec’s Wedding Sabotaged By Alleged Mistress



## brownb83 (Sep 4, 2018)

EXCLUSIVE


August 30, 2018 | 7:16pm


Modal Trigger





Brianna Ehland and Cory PerlsonPatrick McMullan
A laundry heir’s dirty laundry was aired on his wedding day — with spectacular results.

Page Six has exclusively learned that last weekend’s lavish nuptials between Trump Organization exec Brianna Ehland and trust-funder Cory Perlson were upended when a woman launched an Instagram account filled with shots that she claimed were proof she’d had an affair with the groom in the months before the wedding.

We’re told the woman — a Vegas bottle waitress who goes by Mayra Angel — began posting her pictures on the account @a.summer.affair just hours before the ceremony, and deviously used the happy couple’s wedding hashtag on her posts and marked them with the geotag of their wedding venue, the breathtaking Oheka Castle on Long Island, to make sure that their guests were aware of her supposed revelation.

The pictures have since been removed by Instagram. And despite the upheaval, the ceremony went on and the couple tied the knot.

Now, Perlson’s attorney, John Jones, tells us that Perlson has filed for a restraining order against Angel and that he is pursuing criminal charges against her. Sources close to Perlson tell us that he got to know Angel about three months ago, and that they’ve only met each other three times.

Perlson vehemently denies that they had a sexual relationship. Meanwhile, Angel has his initial tattooed on her rib cage.

Of the restraining order, Angel told us she has “not been presented with anything of the sort.” (Jones told us the order will be available to collect from the court on Thursday.) She added, “I have not done anything illegal whatsoever. Nothing I have said has been false information, nor did I try to extort Cory at any point.”

She denied having attempted to contact Ehland or Perlson.

Perlson is the son of Gary Perlson, who has made a fortune doing laundry for ritzy hotels like the Waldorf Astoria.


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 4, 2018)

One monkey don't stop no show!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 4, 2018)

I need to know specifics about what she posted. If it was photo proof (pics from a sex tape) and the guests knew about it then I don’t think I’d have taken those vows.


----------



## momi (Sep 11, 2018)

I don't even know what to say... I wonder about the end goal of the side chick though... gosh


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 11, 2018)

How were they able to get Instagram to remove them?...like on what grounds?? Lmao

No way would I marry that schmuck for making a fool of me in the moments leading up to the wedding, but I guess....get married by any means necessary....even if the means is treating instagram like that men in black pen and hoping it works on your guests too.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 11, 2018)

The bride and groom look like siblings.


----------

